# No kayak license fine ?



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know what the fine is for not having a sticker on your kayak ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BMV has opened here ( new phila )


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Prolly 100 bucks or so if the officer decides to write you a ticket...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

$178 back in 1996 for an expired boat tag. (Totally forgot) I imagine it is more now


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't get a tag until Tuesday on a new kayak


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Atwood said:


> I can't get a tag until Tuesday on a new kayak


Looks like you shouldn't use it til Tuesday then.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The BMV just opened and no reasonable officer can expect that everyone can get their current tags, for everything, at the same time. Half the state has something that expired over this timeframe and I’m sure that there is some kind of unpublished grace period. I would go fish and, if stopped, tell him you have had no opportunity since they reopened and are going Tuesday.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Very very long waiting lines at BMV for sticker but if you are near Sandusky ODNR boating office its should be a breeze compared to the damned slow and helpless local BMV's.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

For the actual boat sticker or trailer tag?



fishing pole said:


> $178 back in 1996 for an expired boat tag. (Totally forgot) I imagine it is more now


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i got my boat sticker at cabelas. try them, bass pro maybe a gander outdoors. or this county by county list of watercraft registration agents

https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/portal/gov/.../related-resource/list-of-boat-agents-covid19


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

yep forgot about cabelas as they do them also.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

ruffhunter said:


> For the actual boat sticker or trailer tag?


It was for the actual boat sticker. I went out early March at Ladue and I forgot to renew. The DNR guy made me and my buddy get out of the boat and towed us back to 44 launch. I called Geauga County Court that Monday and Whammo. I'll never forget that lesson.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

You don't need to go to the BMV if you can't or don't want to. 

I just got the sticker for my new canoe from the ODNR watercraft office at Wingfoot Lake. I called, they sent me a pdf of the form, I filled it out and sent it back via email. I then called to pay over the phone and my sticker showed up in the mail two days later. 

There is also a list of places besides the BMV where you can go and register in person on the ODNR website.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I got mine Thursday 5/28 at a local marina. Bay View Sun and Snow in Mercer county. (Grand Lake).


----------

